

Don't be a git, use subversion - marcuskaz
http://mkaz.com/web-dev/dont-be-a-git-use-subversion

======
wting
Umm... _fuck no_.

There is no reason that you can't use git as a master repository system--
that's how most people treat GitHub anyway.

OTOH if you want to do anything besides the basic commit or update with
Subversion, it's ridiculously difficult. Subversion is a SCM tool where people
actually prefer to merge manually rather than deal with its conflict handler.

~~~
marcuskaz
I agree most people do use Git as a master repository system, so why deal with
the extra complexity and just use Subversion.

It will save you a command on every commit, no need to commit and then push.

~~~
MetaCosm
Because git is significantly faster, better at merging, allows cheap private
branching and private changes (don't have to do everything in public just to
have version control), allows staging of changes, allows offline work, allows
"out of band" collaboration between developers, is up to 30x smaller repos
(mozilla), more redundant (everyone has full history)... (more)

------
russelluresti
"Don't be a git, use subversion" - no one ever

------
gte910h
If you must keep with subversion, explicitly authorize the use of git-svn for
developers who are using git.

Git use causes smaller incremental commits, which can be squashed into bigger
ones for re-merging, but makes for better, more ambitious changes, and easier
rollbacks to working code. You get 85% of the benefit by allowing those who
can handle it to use git as a subversion client.

------
k3n
No need for an inflammatory (link-bait) title IMHO.

~~~
MetaCosm
Self-posted linkbait, he needs the hits man! Just one more hit!

~~~
marcuskaz
The comments are really what juices me

------
dguaraglia
I think what the author is trying to say is that by saving a command for
'every action' that you take on git, you can offset the hours and hours of
conflicts and manual work you get every time you try to merge a branch into
trunk on SVN. Or maybe not.

------
cmsj
DVCS is so so much better than CVCS that developers generally love it hence
the popularity it is seeing. You are trying to hold back the tide here :)

~~~
marcuskaz
There are complexities with DVCS that people gloss over focusing only on the
positive. My view is that the complexity is rarely worth it for most company
settings.

This article explains the complexity well:
[http://steveko.wordpress.com/2012/02/24/10-things-i-hate-
abo...](http://steveko.wordpress.com/2012/02/24/10-things-i-hate-about-git/)

~~~
gte910h
That article is a huge strawman. His example is easily 3x more complex than it
needs to be.

------
joshka
Don't be a tool, learn to use your tools.

------
develop7
Well, git sucks a lot, but switch to CVCS instead? No way.

~~~
marcuskaz
I never said git sucks, its actually quite powerful; but with the power comes
added complexity that for most is not worth it

~~~
caoimhin
There are more and more devs who have only worked with git. For them, they
will find svn complex. They'll be used to using branches and svn will get in
their way.

Git is complex for _you_. The mistake you're making is in not realising that's
not universally true.

~~~
marcuskaz
A very good point, and something I've considered. You might just be right and
I'm just getting old and crotchety :)

I still see git requiring more commands for simple tasks and the model of what
is happening has more moving parts (more complex). This gives git the ability
to do a lot more, but my thought is for the majority you don't need the more.

------
dysinger
AAH.... HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

------
hamburglar
I am curious to hear stats from your experiment in creating a fake HN
controversy. Please report back.

~~~
marcuskaz
I don't think I created any controversy. The real controversy is whether you
should use rebase or not.

My thought was just simplify and subversion might be the right tool for many
jobs.

Everyone thinks I'm a fool.

As far as stats, if you really are curious. I received about 1,600 views on
the article. Oddly no referrer data from HN, around 300 from Twitter, 150 from
Google Reader and 100 from hckrnews.com.

